# Oiling or more? Advice needed...



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all...

Before I begin I should stress that I'm not mechanically minded in the ways of watches, but need some advice on a rather unusual situation!

I bought a box of '50 watches for parts' recently at a sale - not eBay - with the caveat that they were all untested and non working. I thought that there might be a gem in there and for £30 why not!

When said box arrived it contained a whole host of oddities including a country mile of watch cord, watch ribbon, several unused cases and lots of straps for small ladies watches, probably 20 or so small ladies watches that I've not had time to go through yet with some exceptions (keep reading), several broken or damaged watches and a fair few that are anything but damaged.

From what I can see it's the remnants of stock from the early to mid 60s judging by that each watch still has the price label on / seal, and they're all in pre-decimal sums.

Of the fair few that are lovely I've chosen some for myself and will dispose of the rest but need advice on how to treat the ones kept back. Is it the case that something that is technically unused but has been stored for at least 45 years will need a thorough overhaul or would just an oiling suffice or not even that. I appreciate I'm showing my ignorance here but would like the help! Incidentally, the watches that were damaged also still have stickers and prices on, making me think that they were mistreated i storage. The ones I've selected, and most of the others are immaculate.

These are the ones I've chosen... All information and possible storage dates judging by the models welcomed. Apologies for the mildly iffy pictures - phone cameras and all that!

Thanks, Chris



Smiths 17 jewels Deluxe



Smiths 5 jewels Empire



Roamer Popular



Lanco Flying Saucer



Lanco Rotor automatic



Rex automatic



Zodiac ladies watch



Newmark 5 jewel. Cheap but lovely...

And examples of the backs and stickers...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The term for these is NOS (new old stock), and they will definitely want oiling if not more. Some of those are 50+ years old and the oil will have dried up (and the de Luxe is worth more than your £30, so well played!)

the de luxe is model ab475, and was in the 1957 catalogue


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some really nice watches, Automeden, excellent find. I have most of the men's in my collection but not in such good cosmetic condition. :thumbsup:

I do especially like the Smiths.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Some people are so lucky with watches... 

There is a possibility that a watch from the 40s-50s might run but it's highly recommended to service these watches. Although they seem to be almost new/NOS they still need to have the old oil and various other particles cleaned from inside the movement before oiling.


----------



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks all, it really was just a genuine fluke - not that often I get that kind of luck!

I'll get them all properly serviced then -.to be honest I thought that would be the way to go but wanted to check.

Scottswatches, it's interesting what you say about the Deluxe as that's my favourite. To be honest, value of these isn't really that important for me as I love the design of them, but I do believe the Deluxe is quite well regarded.

For the record, here's the others that were fairly nice - but these are going. They're all pretty cool but I don't need that many Smiths, although the 7 jewel example top right is nice! There's also a Civitas tank cased watch I've not taken a picture of. Starting from the Smiths Empire on the far right of the second row and moving down, the rest are without crystals and / or hands but run and dials / cases are in good nick.

Anyway, thank you for the help, and if anyone could identify the rough period all these come from that would be great. If that deluxe is from circa 1957 would that be reasonable for the rest?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

they all look to be the same period, and if you want to sell the lot then I'd be a potential buyer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2016)

Wow, great find and interesting collection.

Without a doubt the oils have long ago evaporated, so they will need servicing if they are intended to be daily wearers.

With regards to the servicing, I would weigh the value of the watch vs the cost of the servicing. It may be more profitable for you to sell them as-is and let the new owner deal with the servicing. Quality servicing is going to add a lot to the amount you have invested in the watches and you may not make your money back.


----------



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Some really nice watches, Automeden, excellent find. I have most of the men's in my collection but not in such good cosmetic condition. :thumbsup:
> 
> I do especially like the Smiths.


 You and me both... I know they're relatively cheap but I do like the Smiths Empire range... all of those above appeal to me to be honest, but I'm not allowed to keep that many - understandably!

Hadn't heard of Crescent as a brand - that's a new one on me. Ditto Avia...

I may even keep one of the non-workers back and have a go myself - after buying decent kit first! Who knows what poking inside a Newmark may bring!

Chris


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Automedon said:


> all of those above appeal to me to be honest, but I'm not allowed to keep that many - understandably!
> 
> Chris


 Hide them, you won't regret it. I could always "look after them for you".


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A clean and oil would be the best bet. Just like a "barn find"! You wouldn't start a car that hadn't run for years without a good clean and lube first. :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

tixntox said:


> A clean and oil would be the best bet. Just like a "barn find"! You wouldn't start a car that hadn't run for years without a good clean and lube first. :yes:


 That is the sensible approach.


----------

